# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  Χηνάκι με πρόβλημα στη φτερούγα...

## FARMER

Καλησπέρα,
έχω ένα χηνάκι ηλικίας ενός μηνα. Τις τελευταίες μέρες του γυρίζει η φτερούγα. Τι φταίει?

----------


## jk21

Σπυρο βαλε μας μια φωτο ή βιντεο να δουμε τι συμβαινει  

*Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum**Ανέβασμα βίντεο απο το ίντερνετ*Το κρατα μονιμα ετσι; αν πας να το ανεβασεις στη σωστη θεση ,το ξαναβλεπεις να κρεμεται αμεσως μολις το αφηνεις;

----------


## FARMER

> Σπυρο βαλε μας μια φωτο ή βιντεο να δουμε τι συμβαινει  
> 
> *Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum*
> 
> 
> *Ανέβασμα βίντεο απο το ίντερνετ*
> 
> 
> Το κρατα μονιμα ετσι; αν πας να το ανεβασεις στη σωστη θεση ,το ξαναβλεπεις να κρεμεται αμεσως μολις το αφηνεις;


Ναι είναι μόνιμο έτσι...  Θα το βγάλω φωτογραφία αύριο να το δείτε. Καλό βράδυ!

----------


## jk21

Αν δεν φαινεται εξωτερικα τραυματισμενο ,υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει βγει ο ωμος του πουλιου .Εχεις δυνατοτητα να απευθυνθεις σε πτηνιατρο; αν κατι τετοιο συμβαινει ,δεν νομιζω να μπορεις να κανεις επανατοποθετηση  .Αν δεν εχει ηδη δεσει στραβα ,ισως να μπορει να το κουμπωσει σωστα 

περιμενουμε φωτο

----------


## FARMER

Παιδιά δεν ανέβασα φωτογραφία... θέλει ολόκληρη διαδικασία... Πήγα στον κτηνίατρο σήμερα και το απέδωσε σε έλλειψη βιταμινών...
όπως καταλαβαίνετε μου έδωσε βιταμίνες... Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον ...

----------


## jk21

το εξετασε; ανοιξε τη φτερουγα; την μετακινησε να δει αν ανοιγοκλεινει κανονικα;  ποιες βιταμινες σου εδωσε;

----------

